# Special Deals at SWGRS



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been talking to a lot of the vendors coming to the show.

They are saying they have been stocking up on merchandise at really good prices. Too good to mention.

They feel the west coast should be entitled to just as good of pricing as the ECLSTS.

Its a great time to make those purchases for Christmas, either for youself or that favorite railroader you know.

Almost every Manufacturer have been making arrangments to have their product at the show.

I have even heard of some collections that have been purchased and avaiable for sale.

Don't miss the true large scale show in southern California held next to the Fairplex Garden Railroad in beautiful Pomona, California Nov 6 & 7, 2010

David Roberts
913-406-3400


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll have some real good prices ....and to top it off just brought a LGB collection....


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

" . . . . lot of the vendors coming to the show. They are saying they have been stocking up on merchandise at really good prices. Too good to mention. 

They feel the west coast should be entitled to just as good of pricing as the ECLSTS.  . . . . "


Hopefully they remember what they said when they decide/process/apply the price tags !! 


Shucks SWGRS sounds so good so much closer than eclsts but sufficient funding still not yet acquired . . . . doug c


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Deals so good that the East coast groups will wish they were at this event.


----------

